# Name This Tree - Mimosa Tree or Silk Tree



## Turalura (Nov 4, 2004)

Deleted


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Weelll, close as I can figgure, that there is a CULL tree.

cull

Pronunciation: (kul), [key] 
&#8212;v.t. 
1. to choose; select; pick. 
2. to gather the choice things or parts from. 
3. to collect; gather; pluck. 

&#8212;n. 
1. act of culling. 
2. something culled, esp. something picked out and put aside as inferior.


What it means, is you just thought you saw that tree. Someone beat you to it and now it ain't there nomore.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

bare - you are silly...

but you may have it correct.  

Angie


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

bare said:


> Weelll, close as I can figgure, that there is a CULL tree.
> 
> cull
> 
> ...



:haha: :haha: :haha: :worship: :worship: :worship: :haha: :haha: 

that's a good 'un.


----------



## Turalura (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm so glad you had fun with this. I tried to post a picture but it didn't work for me so I deleted it.


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Turalura said:


> I'm so glad you had fun with this. I tried to post a picture but it didn't work for me so I deleted it.



Thought that may be what had happened. I have problems getting photos to show up consistently too. Hope you didn't mind my making a bit of fun at the situation and that you'll try posting it again. I like Id stuff and learning more.


----------



## Turalura (Nov 4, 2004)

Name That Tree Time Again











Too big; hope I don't get into trouble until I fiqure out how to resize. :no:


----------



## Turalura (Nov 4, 2004)

Bare, I love for people to have fun and a sense of humor is a gift.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looks like a mimosa tree that's all over the south, and the seeds are similar looking to s sugar snap bean/pea....

I'm going to leave this up, and hopefully - we'll get this sizing thing down.

Nice photo.

Angie


----------



## Diana/KY (Jan 5, 2003)

Silk tree, also known as mimosa, or silky acacia. Click the link for more info: 

http://www.nps.gov/plants/alien/fact/alju1.htm


----------



## Turalura (Nov 4, 2004)

That's right Diana & Angie, Mimosa Tree or Silk Tree.


----------



## MeowMix (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes, This is a mimosa tree. Japanese Mimosa. They are everwhere in the south. I Live in Ohio. And I have a couple in my back yard that my Brother gave to me as seedlings. They will grow here, too. They can get to 30 feet tall and 15 to 20 feet wide. The flowers are really pretty and very fragrant, too. However, they are a soft wood, so they do not fare well in storms, especially when they are young trees. In the fall, when the seed pods fall off, you will see baby trees everywhere. They are very easy to grow. 
It takes them from 3 to 5 years here to flower. Well worth the wait. 
Katt


----------



## inc (Dec 24, 2004)

albizia julibrissen


----------

